# Wrecking my couch



## doglover (Aug 4, 2009)

I used to have the crazy fantasy that after a long hard day my dog would curl up next to me on the couch and we would watch a TV together. I know now that this day will never come! Clyde has been allowed on the couch for the past 6 months but all he does is wreck it! The couch is leather and about the only time he goes on it is when he is running 40 mph figure eights throughout the house. I think one of these days his nails are going to actually put a hole right through the leather. Does anyone have any suggestions as to how to stop Clyde from flying up on to the couch?


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

make him run outside ;D....... that's what we do.
Kian comes home tired and just curls up and relaxes.


----------



## doglover (Aug 4, 2009)

Clyde NEVER gets tired. He can run off leash for 2 hours (and does almost everyday) we go home and he lays down for 20 minutes tops and then he's up again! Otherwise he will not lay down unless he is crated. From the 6 AM-9 PM he is up, literally. Never so much as sits. Any other suggestions?


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Oh boy , get him a brother


----------



## Lisa (Feb 18, 2009)

LOL then doglover will have two dogs running on the couch...but they'll do it together!


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Hopefully it will keep him occupied so he won't want to eat the couch. :


----------



## DragonTheRevolutionary (Feb 15, 2009)

its no fantasy for me, our v's like to chillax and watch some tv ;D


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Doglover

I never let my dogs, or cat, on the furniture. I just never let it start. That's me though, and I understand that there are a lot of people that love to have their dogs and cats on the sofa with them and I understand that, just not me. I understand that doesn't help your current situation.
It's time to get a little more forceful with Clyde.
The house is not a playground, or a dog park, and Clyde needs to learn this. Every time he starts to go bananas in the house, Crate him. Everytime he gets on that couch you need to come unglued on him, and I mean over the top unglued. Get ahold of him as quickly as you can by the collar and settle him down followed by a time out in that crate. Don't beat him, or hurt him, but be physical with him. It's time to rock his world. 
You're just trying to stop the behavior as quickly as you can. Be very stern with your voice and body language. You'll need to be as quick as a snake and almost emotionless as you do this. It's not easy. You may even utilize a method discussed here on the forum which I have found effective, and that's to use a squirt bottle on him. For me it has been a very effective tool. I've chased Gunnr through the house and into her Kennel on more than one occasion.
Watch Clyde and you'll notice that he is telegraphing signals prior to going bonkers. Stop him at the very first clue you notice before he can really wind up. 
Sometimes our dogs just aren't good house dogs, I know because I have one. Tika, my older V at 2 1/2 years old is content to lay on her pillow all day long at our side and get up and go when we are ready. Gunnr is like Clyde, Non-Stop go from the gun, Bop til she drops. She may never be a good "house dog", and require lots of supervision in the house. At her core though she is an excellent dog with great potential. Strong, athletic, smart, good nose, excellent bird instinct, natural retriever. She will always be a "pet" second and a bird dog first, just her nature, so I've had to adjust the boundries she's allowed.
Hang in there with Clyde, you just need to stay on top of him, and keep a firm hand on him. He will calm down as he gets older, but he may always be a high wire act.

Clyde still sounds like one heckuva dog. A little more maturity and I think he's going to come around and be something special for you.


----------



## doglover (Aug 4, 2009)

Thanks Gunnr! You always know what to say! I appreciate all of your support. Have a great Christmas!!


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Dogover

Hang in there. Give Clyde time to grow up and someday soon you'll be laughing and telling stories at the memories of his juvenile antics.

Mele Kalikimauka to both yourself and Clyde.


----------

